# [EOM] Summon Elemental



## ShadowMaster (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,

  While reading the Red Magic spell list I realized that Summon Elemental was not listed. Does that mean that Red Mages can't summon fire elemental or do they use summon [Element] to summon [element] elemental?

Sort of confused with this. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Summon [Element]  Summons a Elemental.

So if your Red Mage had the list Summon Fire.  He could sommon a Fire elemental.  The HD of the fire elemental and how long the duration of the spell lasts is dependant on the level of the Red Mage (see the table on page 94)

Hope this helps


----------



## ShadowMaster (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *Summon [Element]  Summons a Elemental.
> 
> So if your Red Mage had the list Summon Fire.  He could sommon a Fire elemental.  The HD of the fire elemental and how long the duration of the spell lasts is dependant on the level of the Red Mage (see the table on page 94)
> 
> Hope this helps  *




But since Elementals are Neutral, why not choosing summon [outsider] as Neutral and summon all of them as needed?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

I am not quite sure what you are getting at here, to be honest  

There are lots of tactical reasons why you might summon Elementals over Outsiders.

-  Maybe the foe you are fighting is particularly vulnerable to a particular element.

- Maybe the environment in which the caster finds himself in would spell the death of an Outsider, remember with the Boon system a Mage can literally wade through lava now.

- The opponent you are facing can banish all your Outsiders, but cannot Banish elementals.

This is beside the pure thematic and roleplaying reasons for summoning Elementals over Outsiders


----------



## ShadowMaster (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *I am not quite sure what you are getting at here, to be honest
> 
> There are lots of tactical reasons why you might summon Elementals over Outsiders.
> *




My point was, with summon [outsider] I can summon any outsider which matche the given element. Therefore, by using summon Neutral outsider I could summon any type of elemental because they are all neutral plus a lot of other Neutral creatures. So, why choosing Summon [fire] and be restricted to Fire Elemental when with my tactic I could summon all of them?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Ahhh... I see  

Ok, if you look at the SRD you will see that all elementals come under the category Elemental and not Outsiders...

Summon Outsider will sommon Celestials and Fiendish creatures as well as angels, demons and devils. It will not summon Elementals, for that you need Summon Elementals


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 10, 2003)

yup ! an outsider is a nonelemental creature . it is said page 6 of the MM


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 11, 2003)

*I have a question!*

I have got the idea from somewhere that when a Mage uses his Summon Elemental spell he summons the same one each time, and has to build up a relationship with the elemental .

Now, what happens when a Mage blows a series of Magic Points on summoning several elementals of the same type in the same combat encounter?


----------



## Glacialis (Jan 12, 2003)

There are *optional* rules in the DMG for summoning the same creature each time, which is nifty! Arcane Summoning spells just bring them here in spirit I guess is the best word for it, since if they die they're back at home safe and sound, anything you give them they drop when they leave. The Divine spells (forgive me, I can't remember the name nor are books handy) that summon extraplanar allies, can be used to bring a specific creature in body. Truly a great spell.

Anyways. I believe it's *normally* a random creature of the type your'e trying to summon. EOM may be different, but I see no reason for it to be. In fact, the rules in the DMG on p96 (I DO remember that one now that I mention it) should explain this a whole lot better than I do :-/.


----------

